# Dx'd Hashi/hypo 4 years ago..STILL hypo



## Sissy (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi All, 
I'll try to be brief. Iv'e has Hasi's for at least 4 years. I have never felt well. My labs have been somewhat decent only once, in Dec. '09 :
labs on 150 generic T4=
TSH 1.13 ref range 0.50-5.20
FT4 1.2 ref range 0.8-1.8
FT3 2.9 ref range 2.3-4.2
Went back last week feeling crappy as usual. Test results from March '10
TSH 4.01
FT4 1.1
FT3 2.7
ref ranges same as above
My December results gave me some hope that things might be looking better. But I never felt much better. Thought, give it some time, but I had been on an increased dose of T4 since September '09 when my TSH was over 7.0 and my FT3 was below 2.3. I was on 137mcg T4 at that time. I'm still feeling many lingering hypo symptoms. I'm on my 4th Dr....and told him my symptoms when I was there last week. The office gave me these results today and told me the Dr. said my thyroid is "normal"...I can't even remember what it feels like to feel "normal" I think I might benefit from a small dose of T3..but can't find any Dr. to listen to me.....they look at #'s...and that's it!!! So, no raise in T4, even with these #'s and feling lousy..anyone had a good experience with adding T3? Thanx for any response.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you are having so much trouble with this! I know that's frustrating. Are you seeing regular MD's or Endos? Try to ask around in your area and get opinions and see if anyone has someone they really like seeing. It is entirely possible that you need to go to Synthroid rather than generic. My Endo doesn't like generic as much as Synthroid because he says it's harder to get "normalized" on generic and the results aren't as predictable.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sissy said:


> Hi All,
> I'll try to be brief. Iv'e has Hasi's for at least 4 years. I have never felt well. My labs have been somewhat decent only once, in Dec. '09 :
> labs on 150 generic T4=
> TSH 1.13 ref range 0.50-5.20
> ...


Ask your pharmacist who prescribes T3. Also, AACE recommends the range for TSH to be 0.3 - 3.0 and even less. You are in hypo land. If this doc won't get you out, please look around for one that will. The doctor does not have to be an endo.

You have no energy. Your Frees are below mid-range. Ideally, they should be mid-range or higher as long as they are in range.


----------



## TIMBER (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there.

I don't know if this happened to you or not, but this is what happened to me.

Before I went into my hypo stage of Hashi's, I went through a long stage of being hyper. It was long enough for me to get use to having all that extra energy. Now that I'm more on they hypo side, I sometimes forget that it's not fair for me to expect to get back to that hyper stage. Sure, I would really like all the energy that I use to have, but it just isn't going to happen. So sometimes I need a reminder that I'm pretty close to normal now and that means I have limitations too.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow with a TSH in the 4 range yes you are hypo  Find another doctor and quote them the new thryoid levels accepted by the Endocronologist of the USA. Print off that sheet and stick it in their face!!!!


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I am finding that If I am not at a 1.0 or below on my TSH that I feel really crappy. I know that TSH is not the most reliable way to check for thyroid issues but it at least gives me a basic idea of where I am when I start feeling bad. I take the generic synthroid and generic cytomel and it has been helping me. I am unfortunately still swinging from hypo to hyper with the Hashimoto's so there are times the my meds make it a bit worse until I start swinging hypo again. Good luck. I don't know where you are but I would search til you find a doctor that is as much concerned with how you are feeling as what your labs say. If I go over 2.0 TSH I feel like I want to die.


----------

